# Applet gibt Returnwert nach html zurück !



## Zauberlehrling (11. Jun 2005)

Hi,

es ist ja bekanntlicherweise möglich mit dem <PARAM>-tag Parameter von HTML an ein Applet zu übergeben. Ist es auch möglich, Parameter bzw. einen return-Wert vom Applet ins HTML zurück zu übergeben, z.B. in ein
<input type="hidden" value=""...> ???

Danke


----------



## Sky (11. Jun 2005)

Zauberlehrling hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> es ist ja bekanntlicherweise möglich mit dem <PARAM>-tag Parameter von HTML an ein Applet zu übergeben. Ist es auch möglich, Parameter bzw. einen return-Wert vom Applet ins HTML zurück zu übergeben, z.B. in ein
> <input type="hidden" value=""...> ???
> ...


Warum willst Du das machen??? Erklär mal den Sinn...


----------



## Roar (11. Jun 2005)

ich seh zwar auch keine sinn darin, aber ich meine schonmal gehört zu haben dass man mit javascript methoden in applets aufrufen kann. guck mal in selfhtml


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Jun 2005)

Du kannst mit document.applets[Appletname].code(...) Methoden aufrufen. Ich weiß aber nicht wie das mit dem Rückgabewert von so einer Methode ist. Über das Package netscape.javascript.* oder so ähnlich kann man aber auch aus Applets JS-Methoden aufrufen.


----------



## Zauberlehrling (16. Jun 2005)

Der Sinn besteht in folgendem:
Das Applet wird von einem Servlet aus gestartet (bzw. natürlich der HTML-Code, der das Applet aufruft). Dem Applet sollen per Parameter einige Werte übergeben werden. Dann wird auf dem applet irgendetwas visualisiert. Der Benutzer macht ein paar Eingaben etc. und anschließend sollen die return werte dieser eingaben in ein hidden-element gespeichert werden. Dann kann das servlet die werte holen und in einer datenbank o.ä. speichern. JA, ICH WEIß, dass das ganze auch ohne Applet geht, aber es geht mir hier nur ums Prinzip. ich muss wissen, ob sowas technisch möglich ist. Ist wichtig für meine Arbeit. Aber es scheint ja zu funktionieren. Danke für eure Hilfe. Werd mal schauen, was sich daraus machen lässt.


----------



## Sky (16. Jun 2005)

Warum kommuniziert das Applet nicht direkt mit dem Servlet???


----------

